# حوارات جادة بين البنات و الشباب



## G.a.L.a.x.y (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*حوارات جادة بين البنات و الشباب 

هاي احلى بنات و شباب

عجبتني فكرة الموضوع ده 

وروعـة الأسئله

والحوار الناجح ...

عشان كدة نقلتلكم فكرة الحوارات (الساخنة )

وهو عبارة عن حوار مثير بين فريقين
فريق 
[ البنات ]


فريق 
[ الشباب ]


وضعتها من باب الاستفادة وفهم الجنس الاخر 

هناك أمور تكرهها المرأة في الرجل أو لا تستطيع فهمها

هناك أمور يكرهها الرجل في المرأه أو لا يستطيع فهمها



وسنقوم في هذا الحوار بتسليط الضوء على كل ما لا يعجبنا في الجنس الآخر بكل صراحة

و موضوعية وبعيداً عن التعصب حتى نستمتع و نخرج منه بنتائج إيجابية.


بداية الحوار 



سيقوم فريق الشباب بطرح تساؤل عن أمر معين لا يعجبه في البنــاات 


وسيقوم فريق البنااات بالرد وتبرير الموقف 


وبعد إعطاء الإجابات والمبررات الكافية يصبح فريق البنات في وضع الهجوم 
ويطرح سؤال على فريق الشباب.....وهكذا يستمر الحوار
ملاحظةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

وضعتها من باب الاستفادة وفهم الجنس الاخر 

هناك أمور تكرهها المرأة في الرجل أو لا تستطيع فهمها

هناك أمور يكرهها الرجل في المرأه أو لا يستطيع فهمها



وسنقوم في هذا الحوار بتسليط الضوء على كل ما لا يعجبنا في الجنس الآخر بكل صراحة

و موضوعية وبعيداً عن التعصب حتى نستمتع و نخرج منه بنتائج إيجابية.


بداية الحوار 



سيقوم فريق الشباب بطرح تساؤل عن أمر معين لا يعجبه في البنــاات 


وسيقوم فريق البنااات بالرد وتبرير الموقف 


وبعد إعطاء الإجابات والمبررات الكافية يصبح فريق البنات في وضع الهجوم 
ويطرح سؤال على فريق الشباب.....وهكذا يستمر الحوار


يارب الموضوع يكون عجبكوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
اختكواااااااااا
كرركرر​*


----------



## kalimooo (21 ديسمبر 2008)

يجب ان تبدأ صاحبة الموضوع

انما عندك مشكلة كيف سيتواصل معك فريق البنات

تحيتي


----------



## zezza (21 ديسمبر 2008)

الحلو الموضوع ده يا كيريا 

و انا معاكى ضد الشباب الوحشين دول _ مش انتوا طبعا _   و مستعدة للهجوم هههههههههههه


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (21 ديسمبر 2008)

اية الفتنة الطائفية اللى عاملها دى يا كيريا :11azy:
طيب مادام انتى صاحبة الفكرة العدوانية دى ابدأى انتى 
Girls First




> الحلو الموضوع ده يا كيريا
> 
> و انا معاكى ضد الشباب الوحشين دول _ مش انتوا طبعا _   و مستعدة للهجوم هههههههههههه


واضح انك هتكونى فريق بسرعة :t9:


----------



## BishoRagheb (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*ماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشي
ممكن انتم تبدأوا
خليها عليــــــــــــــــــنا 
احنا مبيهمناش حاجة وجاهزين للرد​*


----------



## Aksios (21 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع ثكر ثكر عثل عثل خالث خالث
بث انا مليث فى الحورات دى
هراقب من بعيد لبعيد​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (21 ديسمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسستعدوا للسؤال وكلكم تجاااااااااوبوا مفهوووووووووووم
ابتدااااااااء

ليه الولد بيحب البنت التقيله وبعد مابيوصل لقلبها بيسيبها ليه معظم الشباب كدة ولو البنت هى الا قالت للولد بحبك بتنزل من نظرة ودة فى اغلب المجمتع الشرقى

بلاش دى طب ليه الواد بيجرى ورى البنت التقيله قوى الا بتطلع روحه والبنت لما تبقى طيبه وتتعامل بسلاسه بيكرهوها
لا ويقعدجوا يقولوا البنت دى سهله

نفسى افهم ليه الولد عامل فيها دنجوان والبنت لو كلمت الولد تبقى مشكويسه وبتاع ولاد والكل يتكلم عليها كلام اد
كدة

ومتقولوش لا مبيحصلشى انا بشوف كل دة بعينى واقربها انا كمثال

واحد عاوز يتقدملى انا استغربت لان الشخص دة كنت بعامله وحش ولا بعبره ولا اى حاجه اساسا وجاى يقولى انا اخترتك عشان محترمه مبتكميش ولاد ولا بتقفى معاهم مشعارفه حسسنى انه بينقى جوافه
غريبه هما الوقفه معاهم عيب طب انا بشوفك بتقف مع بنات 
فهمونى بقى نظامكم ايه ​


----------



## sony_33 (21 ديسمبر 2008)

وانا جاهز لاى بنت وحنبتدى الحرب
 ودى طبول الحرب:mus13:::budo::
:bud::bud:
:t36::t36:
:bomb::bomb::bomb:
:15_3_35[1]::15_3_35[1]:
 وانا حا :675be: بكل شباب المنتدى

بس الى ميرجعش ي:crying::crying::
 الى اللقاء​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (21 ديسمبر 2008)

كيريا قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسستعدوا للسؤال وكلكم تجاااااااااوبوا مفهوووووووووووم
> ابتدااااااااء
> 
> ...


هقولك 
دائما الرجل الشرقى بشكل عام بيفضل بنت متكنش بتكلم شباب قدر الامكان وتكون خجولة نوعا ماً 
دا النوع المفضل من البنات للرجل الشرقى 
اما يجي الولد يلاقى بنت تقييلة :
1- هيقول انها انسانة اخلقها كويسة لانها مش عاوزة تكلم شباب
2- هيقول انها مادام ثقيلة علية يبقى هتبقى ثقيلة مع اى شاب تانى برضو 
3- هيقول ان عندها شخصية قوية ومش اى حد تقبله لازم يكون انسان متميز علشان تقبل بيه ودا بيزود قيمتها فى نظره 

اما يجي الولد يلاقى بنت سهلة الاستجابة :
1- هيقول ان مادام البنت سهل انها استجابت لى يبقى سهل انها تستجاب الى اى شاب تانى بسهولة
2- هيقول ان مادام البنت استجابت بسرعة يبقى عاوزة اى شاب وخلاص وهتسقط فى نظره 

اما بالنسبة لية الكلام دا مش منطبق على الشباب ببساطة لاننا بنكلم على المجتمع الشرقى ودى ثقافة متأصلة وصعب تغيرها بسهولة 
.ممكن لو سألتى نفس السؤال دا كمان 100 سنة  الاجابة هتتغير 180 درجة او يمكن وقتها مش هيكون فية داعى لكتابة السؤال دا اساساً


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (21 ديسمبر 2008)

extreemfxtrader قال:


> هقولك
> دائما الرجل الشرقى بشكل عام بيفضل بنت متكنش بتكلم شباب قدر الامكان وتكون خجولة نوعا ماً
> دا النوع المفضل من البنات للرجل الشرقى
> اما يجي الولد يلاقى بنت تقييلة :
> ...





*يااخى 
العادات الا انت قولت عليها احنا الا حطيناها بايدينا واحنا الا نقدر نلغيها بادينا
المشكله بقت فى عقول الشباب البنت محترمه وعشان كلمت حد يبقى خلاث مش كويسه
دة يرضى مين ولا باى شرع دة 
فهمنى بقى ​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (21 ديسمبر 2008)

لا دة كوم وان البنت خجوله دى كوووووووووم تانى
يعنى الراجل يحب الست الا يبان انها خجوله
طب ايه رائيك انا بشوف بنات قمه فى الادب ولما اتعالمت معاهم كشخصيا مكنتش اتوقع بان دول بيهم قله الادب 
يعنى البنت مثلا يعنى تدخل مواقع وحشه وتكلم ملييييييون على التشات وهاتى تليفوانت ومعاكسات باسم المجهوله واول ماتخرج من بيتهم تظاهر بالادب وتتصنع كل حاجه

دة يرضى الولد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ولا يختار البنت الا بتتعامل مع كله بتلقائيه وهيعرف يدرسها صح مش كلام الا قولته
باى عقل الولاد بتفكر كدة قولى​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*3- هيقول ان عندها شخصية قوية ومش اى حد تقبله لازم يكون انسان متميز علشان تقبل بيه ودا بيزود قيمتها فى نظره 

معلش عاوزة اعلق على الجزء دة 

طب دى بقى مش مظبوطه تيجى ازاى بالعكس هى لو متعرفش حد وهو اتقدملها طبعا مفيش غيره فرصه عريس لقطه
لكن لو بتعرف كتير اكيد هتلاقى حلو كتير وكتير جداااااااااا ومعنى انها تختارة هو يبقى اكيد مميز لانها فضلته عن الاخرين يبقى ازاى بقى قوووولى باى عقل ومنطق يقبل الكلام دة

سورى الراجل بيحاول يحط مببرات مش صح وملهاش اساس​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*- هيقول انها انسانة اخلقها كويسة لانها مش عاوزة تكلم شباب

معلش وهعلق على الجزء دة من كلامى يااخى الحبيب

يعنى ايه اخلاقها حلوة سورى يعنى بكلامك ان كل بنات المنتدى مش اخلاقهم يعنى الا هى 
هو عيب ولا حرام البنت تكلم الولد باى جرم هى ترتكبه عشان تطلععليها سمعه بان اخلقها كدة

انتم عالم غريب قوى وجنس محلل لنفسه كل شئ ومحرمها لغيره 

يعنى انا لو ولد مشممكن ارضى ببنت متعرفش حد بحياتها هتبقى زى الهبله سورى يعنى لا اقدر تتعايش مع العالم ولا تساعد اولادها لما يقعوا بمشاكل زى كدة هتبقى تربيتها صعبه وممكناولادها يطلعوا معقدين نفسيا

بلا شك الرجال هم المعقدوووووووووووووون نفسسسسسسسسيا​*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (22 ديسمبر 2008)

كيريا قال:


> *يااخى
> العادات الا انت قولت عليها احنا الا حطيناها بايدينا واحنا الا نقدر نلغيها بادينا
> المشكله بقت فى عقول الشباب البنت محترمه وعشان كلمت حد يبقى خلاث مش كويسه
> دة يرضى مين ولا باى شرع دة
> فهمنى بقى ​*


اولا الثقافة دى ورثناها من العرب على مدار مئات السنين 
وحدث بالفعل تغيرات ايجابية كتيير للتحرر من هذة الثقافة 
ولاحظى كل جيل بيكون اكثر حرية واكثر تفتح من الجيل السابق 
انتظرى جيل آخر او جيلين على الاقل للتخلص من عيوب هذة الثقافة (ربنا يدينا ويديكى طولت العمر)

ومفيش حاجة اسمها نقدر نلغيها, تطور اى ثقافة بطىء جدا وعاوز اجيال مش سنين 
هتلاقى على مدار السنين فية مجموعات مثقفة بتطالب بحرية المرأة ومع الحوارات وزيادة ظهور اراء المثقفين هيحصل تقدم ايجابى بس طبعا متتوقعيش دا يحصل فى جيلنا 
ممكن الجيل القادم على الاقل


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (22 ديسمبر 2008)

واحدة واحدة يا كيريا


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (22 ديسمبر 2008)

كيريا قال:


> لا دة كوم وان البنت خجوله دى كوووووووووم تانى
> يعنى الراجل يحب الست الا يبان انها خجوله
> طب ايه رائيك انا بشوف بنات قمه فى الادب ولما اتعالمت معاهم كشخصيا مكنتش اتوقع بان دول بيهم قله الادب
> يعنى البنت مثلا يعنى تدخل مواقع وحشه وتكلم ملييييييون على التشات وهاتى تليفوانت ومعاكسات باسم المجهوله واول ماتخرج من بيتهم تظاهر بالادب وتتصنع كل حاجه
> ...


الراجل بيفضل البنت الخجولة او قليلة الاختلاط 
لكن فكرة ان البنت فعلا اخلقها كويسة ولا لا دى قصة تانية بتبان عن طريقة زيادة فترة المعرفة ما بينهم
ودى فائدة فترة الخطوبة
واكيد هيسال عليها قبل ميرتبط بيها ومش هيعتمد على كلامها فقط


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (22 ديسمبر 2008)

كيريا قال:


> *3- هيقول ان عندها شخصية قوية ومش اى حد تقبله لازم يكون انسان متميز علشان تقبل بيه ودا بيزود قيمتها فى نظره
> 
> معلش عاوزة اعلق على الجزء دة
> 
> ...



على فكرة ان بناقشك بحيادية تامة 

اى شاب بيحب فى البنت انها تكون عندها شخصية انها لو هيرتبط بيها تكون معجبة بيه فعلا مش مجرد وافقت لانه اتقدملها لان معنى كدة انها عاوزة تجوز وخلاص 
هو اتقدملها وافقت
لوحد تانى اتقدملها هتوافق برضو 
الشاب بيحب ان البنت اللى هترتبط بيه تكون اختارته لانها معجبة بيه او بتحبه مش مجرد لانها عاوزة تجوز وخلاص


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 ديسمبر 2008)

extreemfxtrader قال:


> الراجل بيفضل البنت الخجولة او قليلة الاختلاط
> لكن فكرة ان البنت فعلا اخلقها كويسة ولا لا دى قصة تانية بتبان عن طريقة زيادة فترة المعرفة ما بينهم
> ودى فائدة فترة الخطوبة
> واكيد هيسال عليها قبل ميرتبط بيها ومش هيعتمد على كلامها فقط



*اديك قولتها اخى بالراحه وافهم
معنى كلامك انه هيتقدم للبنت الا اعتقد انها فتات احلامه والمؤدبه هى هى الفكرة واحدة مدام تفكيره اتجه لكدة من الاول احنا بقى مشموافقين على كدة
اما الارتباط دة بيحصل مع الحلوة والا مشحلوو وهيبقى فى مدة خطوبه كافيه

بس يعنى يااخى مش كل بنت هينخدع فيهم يقعد سنتين تعارف كدة هيقضى عمرة تعارف انشاءالله
لا مشينفع المبدا دة
فى اى شرع ولا انهو عقل يتقبل كدة​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 ديسمبر 2008)

extreemfxtrader قال:


> على فكرة ان بناقشك بحيادية تامة
> 
> اى شاب بيحب فى البنت انها تكون عندها شخصية انها لو هيرتبط بيها تكون معجبة بيه فعلا مش مجرد وافقت لانه اتقدملها لان معنى كدة انها عاوزة تجوز وخلاص
> هو اتقدملها وافقت
> ...



*معجبه بمين دى اوهام كل راجل بس دى مش حقيقه
يعنى لو البينت اتقدملها وحش كتير وجه دة كويس فعشان مفيش غيره وافقت 
مشعارفه ايه دة ازاى الراجل يقبل على نفسه هو الا يختار كانه بينقى جوافه بالظبط 
ومش عاطى للبنت حقها
فين الدمقراطيه اين العقل
فى اى شرع يقبل دة ​*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (22 ديسمبر 2008)

كيريا قال:


> *- هيقول انها انسانة اخلقها كويسة لانها مش عاوزة تكلم شباب
> معلش وهعلق على الجزء دة من كلامك يا أخى الحبيب
> خليها عدوى الحبيب احسن (علشان تبقى مقنعة) منتى عملتيها حرب طائفية :11azy:
> 
> ...


هتقومى بنات المنتدى كلها علينا :11azy:
بصى هو البنت طالما هى محترمة فى كلامها مع الشباب مفيش مشكلة دا الصح (الاعتراف بالحق فضيلة )
ولكن كما سبق وذكرت احنا فى مجتمع عربى اسلامى المرأة فية ناقصة عقل ودين 
واكيد الشباب المسيحي متأثرين بهذة الثقافة نوعا ما بصفتهم مصريين وعايشين فى المجتمع دا


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 ديسمبر 2008)

extreemfxtrader قال:


> هتقومى بنات المنتدى كلها علينا :11azy:
> بصى هو البنت طالما هى محترمة فى كلامها مع الشباب مفيش مشكلة دا الصح (الاعتراف بالحق فضيلة )
> ولكن كما سبق وذكرت احنا فى مجتمع عربى اسلامى المرأة فية ناقصة عقل ودين
> واكيد الشباب المسيحي متأثرين بهذة الثقافة نوعا ما بصفتهم مصريين وعايشين فى المجتمع دا



*اخى احنا مالنا بالمسلمين هما الا اتاثروا مننا فى معاملتهم للمراءة وسورى يعنى المسلمين بيعاملوا المراءة على انها حته كرسى ولا خشبه معندهاش احساس ولا حتى بيكرمها دة بيحقر فيها ملناش علاقه بيهم
انا بتكلم على عقول الشباب والا ملاحظ فى كتير منهم رغم تقدم الدوله  والثقافات وكله اختلط مع بعضه​*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (22 ديسمبر 2008)

كيريا قال:


> *اديك قولتها اخى بالراحه وافهم
> معنى كلامك انه هيتقدم للبنت الا اعتقد انها فتات احلامه والمؤدبه هى هى الفكرة واحدة مدام تفكيره اتجه لكدة من الاول احنا بقى مش موافقين على كدة
> اما الارتباط دة بيحصل مع الحلوة والا مشحلوو وهيبقى فى مدة خطوبه كافيه
> مش موافقين لية !!!
> ...


اولا عاوز اعرف لية مش موافقين ان الشاب يختار بنت محترمة ومؤدبة وهى كمان من حقها تختار شاب برضو محترم وتحبه 
محتاج شوية توضيح فى النقطة دى 

ثانيا الشاب مش هيلاقى بنت فى الشارع عجبته هيروح يخطبها لمدة سنتين متوفقوش هيدور على  بنت تانية فى الشارع اللى جنبه برضو متوفقوش !! 
مش كدة خالص
الشاب اما بيختار بنت بيبقى اعجب بيها بيبقى يعرفها من الكلية من الكنيسة - جيران - اقارب - زملاء فى العمل - ..
يعنى بيبقى عنده فكرة عن اخلقها مسبقاً


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*فى هنا اختلف معاك
انا يمكنحصلى موقف غبى جداااااااااا
ان حد عاوز يتقدملى عشان مبكلمش ولاد
ياراجل 
هو ايه جوافه وعلى مزاجه مثلا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

انا محترمه غصب عن عين اى حد ولو كلمت مليون مدام باحترامى لكن انتم بتفهموها العكس وتقعدوا تالفوا روايات وحكايات​*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (22 ديسمبر 2008)

كيريا قال:


> *معجبه بمين دى اوهام كل راجل بس دى مش حقيقه
> يعنى لو البينت اتقدملها وحش كتير وجه دة كويس فعشان مفيش غيره وافقت
> مشعارفه ايه دة ازاى الراجل يقبل على نفسه هو الا يختار كانه بينقى جوافه بالظبط
> ومش عاطى للبنت حقها
> ...


اكيد لو البنت رفضت شباب كتيير ووافقت علية بتكبر البنت فى نظره وبيتمسك هو بيها اكتر لانها مش عاوزة تجوز وخلاص 
وانتى كدة أكدتى كلامى ومتفقين 

انا مقولتش انه هو بس اللى هيختار بالعكس انا قولت ان يكون عندها شخصية انها هى اللى تختار الانسان اللى تحبه وتحس انها مرتحاله وقولت ان البنت اللى عندها شخصية بتزيد قيمتها فى نظره


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (22 ديسمبر 2008)

كيريا قال:


> *اخى احنا مالنا بالمسلمين هما الا اتاثروا مننا فى معاملتهم للمراءة وسورى يعنى المسلمين بيعاملوا المراءة على انها حته كرسى ولا خشبه معندهاش احساس ولا حتى بيكرمها دة بيحقر فيها ملناش علاقه بيهم
> انا بتكلم على عقول الشباب والا ملاحظ فى كتير منهم رغم تقدم الدوله  والثقافات وكله اختلط مع بعضه​*


ازاى ملناش علاقة احنا اتولدنا وعيشنا فى مجتمع عربى اسلامى 
الاقلية لازم يتأثرو بثقافة الاغلبية دا الطبيعي 
لازم نتأثر بالثقافة الاسلامية العربية ولكن بالطبع بمقدار اقل بكثيير من المسلمين لاننا لدينا تعاليمنا المسيحية المختلفة عن التعاليم الاسلامية

بصى يا كيريا ممكن تقولى ان فية مشكلة فى طريقة تفكير الشباب فى حالة اذا كان دا تفكير دخيل عليهم ولكن اما يكون التفكير دا قديم وموروث صعب جدا انك تحاولى تغيرى دا بالسرعة دى 
لازم عجلة التقدم الثقافى تاخد سرعتها الطبيعية 

حاولى تعرفى قبل 50 عام وضع المرأة وطريقة معاملتها 
وقرنيها بوضع المرأة وطريقة معاملتها فى العصر الحالى 
وقيسي مقدار التقدم اللى حصل هتعرفى اننا فعلا فى تقدم ايجابى


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (22 ديسمبر 2008)

كيريا قال:


> *فى هنا اختلف معاك
> انا يمكنحصلى موقف غبى جداااااااااا
> ان حد عاوز يتقدملى عشان مبكلمش ولاد
> ياراجل
> ...


فية شباب بيغيرو اكثر من اللازم وممكن يكونو معقدين قليلا (شايفة كلمة قليلاً يعنى بعض) ودى مش قاعدة
المهم انك بتتصرفى صح دا وهو دا المهم 
مادام بتكلمى زملائك باحترام خلاص انتى مش غلطانة 
بس متجيش البنت تقف على الناصية مع شوية شباب وتقول انا بكلمهم باحترام ! 
الاحترام مش فى الكلام فقط, الاحترام فى الكلام والسلوك

مادام انتى بتتكلمى زملائك باحترام فى اماكن مثل الشغل او الكلية او الكنيسة مفيش اى مشكلة فيها 
ولو شاب شايف انها فيها مشكلة يبقى الغلط من عنده


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*اية النقاش الهادف الجميل دة 
انا مع اكستريم في النقطة دي يا كركر يا حبيبتي
هو فعلا البنت تتصرف بحرية عادي  وتتعامل مع الكل عادي لكن بحكمة علشان محدش ينتقد تصرف ليها 
ويكون الكلام والسلوك بحكمة 
دا الانجيل بيقول بكلامك تتبرر وبكلامك تدان 
نقاش جميل​*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (22 ديسمبر 2008)

كيريا قال:


> *فى هنا اختلف معاك
> انا يمكنحصلى موقف غبى جداااااااااا
> ان حد عاوز يتقدملى عشان مبكلمش ولاد
> ياراجل
> ...


فية ملحوظة مهمة عاوزك تعرفيها يا كيريا

لو فية عندنا نوعين مختلف من الشجر 
شجر مرن جدا وشجر قوى وصلب 
لو هبت عاصفة قوية جدا 
مين فيهم ممكن يصمد ويعيش ؟ 
الشجر الصلب هيتكسر 
الشجر المرن هيميل وهينزل وهيرجع تانى من غير اى خسائر 

اذا افترضنا اننا عاوزين نزرع شجر فى بيئة كلها عواصف قوية جدا 
نستخدم اى نوع من الشجر ؟
اكيد الشجر المرن لانه هيقدر يتأقلم مع الظروف البيئية وهيعيش 
لكن مستحيل نقول عاوزين نغير البيئة كلها الان حالا علشان عاوزين نزرع الشجر الصلب ؟ 
طبعا مستحيل 
ولكن ممكن نزرع الان الشجر المرن ونحاول فى هذة الاثناء تحسين هذة البيئة او انتظار تحسين هذة البيئة بحيث فى المستقبل يمكن زرع الشجر الصلب 

المرونة دائماً قوة 

متقدريش تغيرى مجتمع بين يوم وليلة بس تقدرى تكونى اكثر مرونة فى التأقلم مع ثقافة المجتمع الحالى 
- يعنى تكونى متحفظة فى معاملاتك مع اى رجل او شاب 
- معاملة زملائك باحترام بالكلام والسلوك 
- مكان اى معاملة يكون فى الكلية او العمل او الكنيسة

اوعى تسألينى لية الشباب مش بينطبق عليهم الكلام دا  والا هنرجع لنقطة الصفر تانى 


واتمنى مكونش قولت اى حاجة دايقتك فى النقاش دا


----------



## pop201 (22 ديسمبر 2008)

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسستعدوا للسؤال وكلكم تجاااااااااوبوا مفهوووووووووووم
> ابتدااااااااء
> 
> ليه الولد بيحب البنت التقيله وبعد مابيوصل لقلبها بيسيبها ليه معظم الشباب كدة ولو البنت هى الا قالت للولد بحبك بتنزل من نظرة ودة فى اغلب المجمتع الشرقى




كلامك ينطبق علي المراهقين فقط لان الحب في المراهقة مختلف بدرجة 180 عن النضوج والبحث عن التفاهم والاستقرار وبناء اسرة لان المراهق بيبدء بتجمع الافكار وليس اما موضوع تقيله وخفيفة الانسان بصفه عامة بيبحث عن الصعب وليس السهل مش فالبنات بس كل الجنسين بيبحثوا عن الشي الصعب وانتظار كلمة بحب بيبقي مراهقة مش اكتر في الحالة دية لكن كلمة بحب فالاستقرار مختلفة.



> بلاش دى طب ليه الواد بيجرى ورى البنت التقيله قوى الا بتطلع روحه والبنت لما تبقى طيبه وتتعامل بسلاسه بيكرهوها
> لا ويقعدجوا يقولوا البنت دى سهله




مش كل الولاد هدفهم البنات فية اولاد هدفها الجيمز وفية اولاد هدفها الدراسة اختلافات واقولك حاجة انتي يهمك اية من اللي بيحب البنت التقيلة خليكي مع اللي بيحب الاستقرار والتفاهم لكن النوع دة من الاولاد نسيبنا منه هههههههههههههههه  سيبيه يجري لان في كل الحالات هيفك ساعت الجد 




> نفسى افهم ليه الولد عامل فيها دنجوان والبنت لو كلمت الولد تبقى مشكويسه وبتاع ولاد والكل يتكلم عليها كلام اد
> كدة
> 
> ومتقولوش لا مبيحصلشى انا بشوف كل دة بعينى واقربها انا كمثال
> ...




شوفي بقي انتي بتتكلمي عن فترة الكلية والجامعة ودة لازم يحصل فية كل الكلام دة ومش غريبة ده مجتمع شرقي يعني فتره الكلية بالنسبة للولاد والبنات انفتاح كبير وبيبقي فية تسرع فالفكر والاختيار ويبقي لسة الوحد او الوحدة ما حصلش جواهم اي نوع من الاستقرار فا كل التصرفات بتبقي ملخبطة لكن احب اقولك وبا اعلي صوت اي ولد بيدرس فالجامعة لما الموضوع هيدخل فالجد هيقول يافكيك :bud:


----------



## pop201 (22 ديسمبر 2008)

كيريا قال:


> *يااخى
> العادات الا انت قولت عليها احنا الا حطيناها بايدينا واحنا الا نقدر نلغيها بادينا
> المشكله بقت فى عقول الشباب البنت محترمه وعشان كلمت حد يبقى خلاث مش كويسه
> دة يرضى مين ولا باى شرع دة
> فهمنى بقى ​*



مفيش حاجة اسمها تلغي العادات والكلام دة يعني تقدري تقوليلي لو قبلتي واحد زميلك فالجامعة توقفي معاه فالشارع وتفتكروا اللي بيحصل فالكلية وهات يا ضحك تقدري تقوليلي تغيري العادة ولو غيرتيها الناس اللي فالشارع تقدري تدخلي جواهم وتغيري فكرهم من ناحيتك وانتي واقفة تضحكي مع زميلك فالكلية فالشارع ياتري الناس هيقولوا علي البنت اية لو في الموقف دة 30:. يعني حتي لو لغيتي عقول الشباب ابقي ارجعي للناس والغيلهم عقولهم هما كمان..


----------



## pop201 (22 ديسمبر 2008)

> لا دة كوم وان البنت خجوله دى كوووووووووم تانى
> يعنى الراجل يحب الست الا يبان انها خجوله
> طب ايه رائيك انا بشوف بنات قمه فى الادب ولما اتعالمت معاهم كشخصيا مكنتش اتوقع بان دول بيهم قله الادب
> يعنى البنت مثلا يعنى تدخل مواقع وحشه وتكلم ملييييييون على التشات وهاتى تليفوانت ومعاكسات باسم المجهوله واول ماتخرج من بيتهم تظاهر بالادب وتتصنع كل حاجه
> ...




قبل الاختيار في اي موضوع لازم اصلي واقول لتكن مشيئتك لان ببساطة كدة لو انا شخص كويس وعلاقتي كويسة مع ربنا هيفتح عيني علي حاجات كتير او بمعني تاني لو مفيش توفيق اخد فلانة اكيد ربنا مش هيرضي بكدة ويحط اي مشاكل او معوقات عشان مش تتم الجوازة دية او الارتباط يبقي قبل كل شيء اطلب من ربنا انه يفتحلي السكة والطريق قدامي ويكون ارادته معايا وممكن اكون انسان مش استاهلها برضة الموضوع ميتمش ..والكلام دة حصل معايا عن اختبار قاسي جدآ وظهرلي نورة ومجدة 




> ولا يختار البنت الا بتتعامل مع كله بتلقائيه وهيعرف يدرسها صح مش كلام الا قولته
> باى عقل الولاد بتفكر كدة قولى



برضة ممكن تكون اللي بتتعامل بتلقائية نفس اللي خجولة وبرضة مش كويسة انا هدخل في نفوس الناس ده بقي بتاعت ربنا مش هاخد مكانة  يبقي انا محكمش علي حد بالتعامل بس لاني مهما وصلت عندي درجة الذكاء ممكن يكون اللي قدامي اذكي يبقي لازم بالايمان اطلب من الرب انه يلمس الحكاية با اسمه وهو اللي يحدد مصيري ان كنا ننفع او لا والكلام دة بيبان في مدي سير الموضوع ..


----------



## pop201 (22 ديسمبر 2008)

كيريا قال:


> *3- هيقول ان عندها شخصية قوية ومش اى حد تقبله لازم يكون انسان متميز علشان تقبل بيه ودا بيزود قيمتها فى نظره
> 
> معلش عاوزة اعلق على الجزء دة
> 
> ...





الاختيار الكويس او الوحش دة بيبقي من مترتب علي علاقة الشخص بالله يعني مستحيل حد يكون كويس وعايش كويس طول عمره وفالاخر بيطلب من الرب يسوع المسيح انه يديله الزوجة او الزوج الصالح ويتركه يعني اللي عنده ايمان وشركة مع المسيح ويطلب منه انه يخليه هو اللي يختارله وهيسيبه بالتاكيد لا .."اسألوا تعطوا. اطلبوا تجدوا. اقرعوا يُفتح لكم" متحولوش مش ممكن حد يبقي عنده ايمان بالمسيح وبيطلب حاجة وتجيلة عكسها بالعكس هتجيله افضل مما كان يتصور بس المهم الايمان الحقيقي بالمسيح له المجد..


----------



## pop201 (22 ديسمبر 2008)

> هيقول انها انسانة اخلقها كويسة لانها مش عاوزة تكلم شباب
> 
> معلش وهعلق على الجزء دة من كلامى يااخى الحبيب
> 
> ...



عيب مفيش حاجة اسمها الرجالة معقدون نفسيآ  لاتعليق


----------



## pop201 (22 ديسمبر 2008)

كيريا قال:


> *اخى احنا مالنا بالمسلمين هما الا اتاثروا مننا فى معاملتهم للمراءة وسورى يعنى المسلمين بيعاملوا المراءة على انها حته كرسى ولا خشبه معندهاش احساس ولا حتى بيكرمها دة بيحقر فيها ملناش علاقه بيهم
> انا بتكلم على عقول الشباب والا ملاحظ فى كتير منهم رغم تقدم الدوله  والثقافات وكله اختلط مع بعضه​*



مدام انتي شايفة ان المراة مفيدة وزي الراجل مش مختلفة يبقي مواصفاتي 170 سم.. الخ والخ هاا هتييجي تتجوزيني امتي مش انتي اقرتي ان المراة لية حرية واختيار يبقي الرجالة بقي تقعد وتستني البنات تييجي تخطبها وبدل ما انتم تزغرطوا احنا اللي 30:30:30:


----------



## pop201 (22 ديسمبر 2008)

كيريا قال:


> *فى هنا اختلف معاك
> انا يمكنحصلى موقف غبى جداااااااااا
> ان حد عاوز يتقدملى عشان مبكلمش ولاد
> ياراجل
> ...



علي فكرة الجوافة حلو اوي مش وحشة زي ما انتي بتغلطي فيها... الحقوا ياناس قاعدة تغلط كل شوية  فالجوافة :t36: بصراحة نفسي اشوف الولد دة واديلة علقة بينقي حضرته اية قلة الادب دية ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## zezza (22 ديسمبر 2008)

> مدام انتي شايفة ان المراة مفيدة وزي الراجل مش مختلفة يبقي مواصفاتي 170 سم.. الخ والخ هاا هتييجي تتجوزيني امتي مش انتي اقرتي ان المراة لية حرية واختيار يبقي الرجالة بقي تقعد وتستني البنات تييجي تخطبها وبدل ما انتم تزغرطوا احنا اللي



يا سلام يا pop
ده ما كنش حد غلب 
لالالا  بص يا بوب احنا بس ما بنحبش نظرة الولد فى مجتمعناللبنت زى ما قالت كيريا  ايه المشكلة لو اتكلمت مع حد فى حدود الادب و الاحترام 
الولد يعقد يعرف 100 بنت و عامل فيها دنجوان و يكون مصاحب البنات دول اوى حة لو كانت صحوبية عادية  و عارف ان البنت دى اخلاقها كويسة   بس ساعة الجواز يفك منها   قال علشان ايه كانت مصحباه قبل كدة  طب ماهى كانت كويسة معاك يا عم ايه اللى حصل 

انتوا عايزين البنت الى تتجوزوها تبقى زى الكرسى لا تكلم حد و لا تعرف حد يعنى انعزال كامل عن الدنيا 

و كفاية كدة يا كيريا  نخش فى حاجة تانية لحسن انا شايلة فى قلبى كتير ههههههههههه


----------



## engy_love_jesus (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*ياكيرى ياجامد 

ايوة كدة وريهم بنات المنيا 

بصم يجماعة هو فعلا الموضوع ده يخنق اوى 

ان الولد مهما وصل تثقفة ودرجة علمه بيبص للبنت 

الى بتكلم اخواتها ومش بحب اطلق عليهم شباب 

انها منفتحة لية يعنى هيا بتعمل ايه 

لان اكيد مثلا هيا بتكلم اخواتها يا فى الكنيسة يا فى منتدى الكنيسة 

ودة اكيد زى الكنيسة 

يا اما فى الكلية واكيد بردوا زاميلها وبيخافوا عليها 

او اكيد فى حاجات مصالح بنيهم 

دى حاجة يعنى دول اخواتها وبتتكلم معاهم باحترام 

وزى ما قالت كيرى هى من تعاملها او انها بتتكلم معاهم بتقدر تكتسب خبرة 

فى التعامل مع الاشخاص وبتقدر تحكم كويس اوى فى الشخص الى بيتقدملها 

لا وايه يابت ياكيريا من حقهم هما يقعدوا يتعرفوا على البنت الى بيتقدمولها ويتكلموا معاها 

ويعرفوا ولو البنت عملت كدة تبقى مش كويسة 

انت ناس غريبة اوى ​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*



			كلامك ينطبق علي المراهقين فقط لان الحب في المراهقة مختلف بدرجة 180 عن النضوج والبحث عن التفاهم والاستقرار وبناء اسرة لان المراهق بيبدء بتجمع الافكار وليس اما موضوع تقيله وخفيفة الانسان بصفه عامة بيبحث عن الصعب وليس السهل مش فالبنات بس كل الجنسين بيبحثوا عن الشي الصعب وانتظار كلمة بحب بيبقي مراهقة مش اكتر في الحالة دية لكن كلمة بحب فالاستقرار مختلفة.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...





تبقى انت فهمت الحب غفلط يااستاذاندرو الحب مبيفرقش بين مراهقه ولا غيره الحب هو الحب لكن بيختلف طريقه استعماله بين الشباب والمراهقين والبالغين 
ويعنى ايه انسان بيبحث عن الصعب مش السهل طب ليييييييييه؟؟؟
عاوز تفهمنى لو حد قال للتانى بحبك يبقى كدة مراهقه ولو مقالهاش يبقى عاوز يكون اسرة
هو الاتباط دة ايه مجرد خلفه واسرة وخلاث؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ افرض محصلش نصيب مبقاش فى اطفال
ةافرض محصلش نصيب ومراته عميت من اى حاجه ولا اتشوهت هيكرهها بقى مدام مجرد حب زواج لاسرة مش حب حقيقى
انتم ظلمتو الحب بكلامكم 
وتفكيركم غلط
مفيش حاجه اسمها انسان بيدور على الصعب طل وليسه ليه لفه جحا ليه منتعاملش ببساطه 
يرضى مين دة فى اى شرع دة 






			مش كل الولاد هدفهم البنات فية اولاد هدفها الجيمز وفية اولاد هدفها الدراسة اختلافات واقولك حاجة انتي يهمك اية من اللي بيحب البنت التقيلة خليكي مع اللي بيحب الاستقرار والتفاهم لكن النوع دة من الاولاد نسيبنا منه هههههههههههههههه  سيبيه يجري لان في كل الحالات هيفك ساعت الجد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...





اخى اندرو انا مقولتش كل الاولاد ياريت حضرتك تفسر كلامى صح عشان منقعش فى الغلط تحصل مشكله
انا بتكلم على الاغلبيه والا للاسف بنشوفه دلوقتى وبيحصل مع كتير بشوفه وبسمعه
ومعظم الاولاد الا تلاقيه بيعاكس والا بيحب على الفاضى والا شغال تشات والا معرفش ايه لكن دة مكنش اساس موضوعنا ياااستاذ اندرو
انا كان كلامى واااااااااااضح جداااااااا وبقول ليه الولد بيجرى ورى البنت الا مشبتعبره وانا شوفت دة بعينى
انا بحب الا يعبرنى اعبرة والا يطنشنى ولا يهمنى
ليه الولد لما يرتبط لازم متكونش تعرف حد ليه فارض عليها سيطرة بالطريقه دى ايه الغلط والمانع لما تتكلم بالعكس مخهات بيتفتح وميبقاش عندها كبت على الاقل تكلم اخوتها الا تتعرفهم افضل من ورى العالم تشات وغيره






			شوفي بقي انتي بتتكلمي عن فترة الكلية والجامعة ودة لازم يحصل فية كل الكلام دة ومش غريبة ده مجتمع شرقي يعني فتره الكلية بالنسبة للولاد والبنات انفتاح كبير وبيبقي فية تسرع فالفكر والاختيار ويبقي لسة الوحد او الوحدة ما حصلش جواهم اي نوع من الاستقرار فا كل التصرفات بتبقي ملخبطة لكن احب اقولك وبا اعلي صوت اي ولد بيدرس فالجامعة لما الموضوع هيدخل فالجد هيقول يافكيك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...




انا بتكلم على صفه عامه وبردة يا اندرو الموضوع مش ارتباط ولا حب الموضوع عن معامله الولد وطريقه تفكيرة فى كل المراحل العمريه ابسطها مثال بابا بتاعى انا لما ابن عمتى راح يخطب بابا قاله دى محترمه مبتكلمش ولاد لكن سيبك من التانيه دى بتكلم كل الا بالكنيسه طب غصب عنها ماهما معاها بخدمتها والكل بيشهد باحترامها ايه الفرق
اما الرد لكلامك
يااندرو مش كل الا حب بالجامعه بيقول يافكيك بالعكس فى ناس ناجحه وبيستمروا وبيتجوزوا واعرف كتير جدااااا وفى بردة للاسف ناااااس بيقولوا انهم ناضجين وللاسف بيلعبوا ايه قولك
فى اى شرع دة
باى عقل نتقبله​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*



			قبل الاختيار في اي موضوع لازم اصلي واقول لتكن مشيئتك لان ببساطة كدة لو انا شخص كويس وعلاقتي كويسة مع ربنا هيفتح عيني علي حاجات كتير او بمعني تاني لو مفيش توفيق اخد فلانة اكيد ربنا مش هيرضي بكدة ويحط اي مشاكل او معوقات عشان مش تتم الجوازة دية او الارتباط يبقي قبل كل شيء اطلب من ربنا انه يفتحلي السكة والطريق قدامي ويكون ارادته معايا وممكن اكون انسان مش استاهلها برضة الموضوع ميتمش ..والكلام دة حصل معايا عن اختبار قاسي جدآ وظهرلي نورة ومجدة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



فى دى عندك حق يا اندرو بس انا كان كلامى دة كان ردا على اكستريم فى كلامه
وشكرا




			برضة ممكن تكون اللي بتتعامل بتلقائية نفس اللي خجولة وبرضة مش كويسة انا هدخل في نفوس الناس ده بقي بتاعت ربنا مش هاخد مكانة يبقي انا محكمش علي حد بالتعامل بس لاني مهما وصلت عندي درجة الذكاء ممكن يكون اللي قدامي اذكي يبقي لازم بالايمان اطلب من الرب انه يلمس الحكاية با اسمه وهو اللي يحدد مصيري ان كنا ننفع او لا والكلام دة بيبان في مدي سير الموضوع
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



اخى اندرو وهعيدها للمرة التانيه دة كان ردى على كلام اكستريم ارجع لكلاممه واقراه مرة اخرى
لانه اتكلم عن الاحترام وانا اثبتله انه صعب تحكم على حد وتدخل نفسيته عشان طكدة البنت الا بتتكلم معاها كتير وتعرفها افضل من  الا مجرد كلام الناس نممؤدبه وبتاع وانت متعرفش هى بتعمل ايه اصلا
وشكرا​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*



			الاختيار الكويس او الوحش دة بيبقي من مترتب علي علاقة الشخص بالله يعني مستحيل حد يكون كويس وعايش كويس طول عمره وفالاخر بيطلب من الرب يسوع المسيح انه يديله الزوجة او الزوج الصالح ويتركه يعني اللي عنده ايمان وشركة مع المسيح ويطلب منه انه يخليه هو اللي يختارله وهيسيبه بالتاكيد لا .."اسألوا تعطوا. اطلبوا تجدوا. اقرعوا يُفتح لكم" متحولوش مش ممكن حد يبقي عنده ايمان بالمسيح وبيطلب حاجة وتجيلة عكسها بالعكس هتجيله افضل مما كان يتصور بس المهم الايمان الحقيقي بالمسيح له المجد..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



تقريبا انت دخلت بموضوع تانى لانى اصلا كنت برد على كلام اكستريم
لو سمحت يااندرو ارجع للموضوع الاصلى
وانا برضه هرد على كلامك
الانجيل قال
المراءه الحكميه من يجدها فان ثمنها يفوق اللائى
ودة هيجى بطريقيتين
الصلاه زى ما قولت وانى اتعامل مع بنات وافهمهم ما لازم تفهموا طريقه تفكيرهم اومال هتفهم مراتك ازاى
الاهم
عشان منخرجش عن حياد الموضوع
لو تخيل ان تفكيركم هو الا مشى
العالم هيبقى ازاى
البنات بمدرسه والولاد بمدرسه وتقريبا هتبقى الجامعه نفس الموضوع
ولالالالا ممكن الكنيسه هههههههههههههههه
بذمتكم دة عقل يقبله؟​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 ديسمبر 2008)

> عيب مفيش حاجة اسمها الرجالة معقدون نفسيآ لاتعليق



حضرتك سيبت الكلام كله وغريبه انك مسكت باخر جمله
وعلى فكرة مش كلامى دة كلام فيلسوف كبير ومفكر وعمل كمان قصص واسمه لاثرو  اسبانى وانا بدرسه فى كليتى كمان
يعنى مش حاجه مخفيه 
وياريت حضرتك تعلق على باقى الكلام الا قبل الجمله
ولا تعليق


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (22 ديسمبر 2008)

النقاش بالطريقة دى هندخل نفسنا فى حلقة مفرغة 
عاوزين نحقق الهدف من كتابت هذا الموضوع, عاوزين نوصل لنتيجة من الحوار وليس الحوار لمجرد الكلام


​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 ديسمبر 2008)

> مدام انتي شايفة ان المراة مفيدة وزي الراجل مش مختلفة يبقي مواصفاتي 170 سم.. الخ والخ هاا هتييجي تتجوزيني امتي مش انتي اقرتي ان المراة لية حرية واختيار يبقي الرجالة بقي تقعد وتستني البنات تييجي تخطبها وبدل ما انتم تزغرطوا احنا اللي



*اخى حضرتك حورت الكلام
انا لم اقلل من شان الرجل بل كان مجرد تساؤلات لماذا تسمحون ولا تسمحون وكلامى مرة اخرى كان ردا على اكستريم متخرجش برةالسياق يااندرو​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 ديسمبر 2008)

> علي فكرة الجوافة حلو اوي مش وحشة زي ما انتي بتغلطي فيها... الحقوا ياناس قاعدة تغلط كل شوية فالجوافة  بصراحة نفسي اشوف الولد دة واديلة علقة بينقي حضرته اية قلة الادب دية ههههههههههههههههه


*
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كدة هنقلبها موضوع فكاهى تسلم يا اندرو​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*فعلالالالالالالالالالا يا اكستريم بس نعمل اييييييييييه
عاوزة رد مقنع على اسئلتى الا فى اول الموضوع وعشان هيبقى الدور باقى عليكم تسالونا احنا​*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (22 ديسمبر 2008)

كيريا قال:


> *فعلالالالالالالالالالا يا اكستريم بس نعمل اييييييييييه
> عاوزة رد مقنع على اسئلتى الا فى اول الموضوع وعشان هيبقى الدور باقى عليكم تسالونا احنا​*


الرد موجود يا كيري بس انتى مش عاوزة تشوفة 
راجعى من الصفحة الثالثة 
واقرأية على مهلك وبعدين ردى ومش مجرد دفاع ولا هجوم فقطحكمى عقلك قبل الرد


----------



## zezza (22 ديسمبر 2008)

خلاص يا شباب هدوا الموضوع انتوا ورتونا و جهة نظركم و احنا ان كنا متفقين معاها او مختلفين مش هو ده المهم المهم ان يكون فى حد استفاد 
و انا عن نفسى قدرت اعرف عقولكم دى فيها ايه 

ماتسكتوش بقى و كمله باقى الموضوع 

حد من الشباب يقول حاجة جديدة ولا ما عندكمش علشان البنات حلوين خالث و احسن منكم هههههههههههههههه
يلا  يا اكستريم و رينا هتسال ايه


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (22 ديسمبر 2008)

ومين قال هنسكت :nunu0000:
بس مش عاوزين ننتقل الى السؤال التالى قبل الوصول الى نتيجة فى الموضوع الحالى 

خلاصة الحوار فى هذا الموضوع :
- مجتمعنا الشرقى العربى الاسلامى يفرض ثقافة معينة تفرض قيود على حرية المرأة 
- ليس الشباب فقط من يقوم بهذة القيود بل الجيران والاهل والمعارف يعنى المجتمع مش الشباب فقط 
- لا يمكن تغير ثقافة مجتمع بين يوم وليلة 
- التغير سيأتى بالتأكد ولكن يحتاج الى وقت (جيلين او جيل على الاقل)
- المطلوب من المرأة فى هذا العصر ان تكون اكثر مرونة فى التعامل مع مجتمعنا الشرقى
ازاى ؟
بالنقاط السابق ذكرها فى الصفحة الثالثة
1- معاملة الآخرين بطريقة متحفظة 
2- معاملة الزملاء الشباب باحترام فى الكلام والسلوك 
3- مكان الذى يحدث فية المعاملة او الاختلاط هو الكنيسة او العمل او الكلية, اى مكان آخر لية معنى تانى سلبى على سمعة البنت
4- مراعاه الوقت التى تخرج فية (متخرجش بليل وتقول اية المشكلة الوقت زى البنت)
5- الهزار مع اى زميل فى حدود (الضحك الكتير والهزار الكتير مش حلو للبنت بالنسبة لنظرة المجتمع لها )

------------------------------------------

بالنسبة لسؤالنا 
لية البنت وهى رايحة الكنيسة وهى خارجة فى اى مكان بتلبس ملابس ديقة جدا وقصيرة احياناً 
ما الهدف من لبس هذا النوع من الملابس ؟

هل الشياكة فى الملبس تكمن فى ملابس تظهر جسد المرأة ؟ ام ان جمال المرأة فى اظهار مفاتن جسدها ؟ ام انها تريد ان تظهر Style بلبس آخر موضة ؟ ام تريد تقليد الغرب بشكل اعمى بدون وعى ؟



يلا ورونا هتجاوبو ازاى :nunu0000:




​


----------



## zezza (22 ديسمبر 2008)

اوووووووووووووه ه ه ه  ه 

جيت فى مقتل يا اكستريم



> لية البنت وهى رايحة الكنيسة وهى خارجة فى اى مكان بتلبس ملابس ديقة جدا وقصيرة احياناً
> ما الهدف من لبس هذا النوع من الملابس ؟



الصراحة الموضوع ده بيستفزنى انا اوى يعنى بجد الله يكون فى عون الشباب 

لبس البنات _مش كلهم طبعا _ بقى حاجة اخر قلة الادب سورى فى اللفظ يعنى 

البنت تروح مش مغطية شعرها و ميك اب   ولبس محزق و ضيق فى بنات بتعمل كدة للاسف للفت الانتباه و فى ناس بتكون هى دى طبيعة لبسها فى الكنيسة او براها ما فيش تميز يعنى للاسف
و الموضوع ده مش بيضايق اللى جوة الكنيسة بس لا ده بيخلينا موضع كلام من الناس اللى فى الشارع و بنسمع كلام ايه من اللى قلبك يحبه 
لدرجة انه بامانة سمعت كذا مرة من ناس غير مسيحية ان احنا بندخل الكنيسة نعمل حاجات مش حلوة  حاجة تغيظ 

و برضه مرة بابا كلم ابونا على الموضوع ده فابونا راح قاله ان فى بنات كتير امهاتها هى اللى بتغصبها تلبس كدة علشان قال ايه يجيلها عريس تخيلوه ام بتنصح بنتها كدة 
                       ( (  تزينوا برداء الحشمة ))




ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## pop201 (22 ديسمبر 2008)

برافو عليك يا اكتسريم موضوع كويس بس ياريت بقي تعملهولنا في موضوع منفصل لوحدة عشان هتنزل عليك ردود تموت الضحك واحتمال كل اللي هيدخل فالموضوع دة ينفصل من المنتدي  برافوا عليكي   zezza كلامك مظبوط مليون المية بيقولوا علينا اكتر من كدة ربنا يرحمنا ويعقل اي بنت في اختيار لبسها عشان انا شوفت قبل كدة في المترو شاب وبنتين نزلين كل الناس اتفرجوا عليهم فيهم بنت لابسة بيرمودا وكات واللي ينرفز جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ اللي خلاني نفسي اروح اديها ميت قلم انها لابسة صليب كبير اوي مع اللبس اللي سوري متلبسوش غير اللي بتشتغل في كبارية مع الاعتذار .. ربنا يرحمنا بجد


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 ديسمبر 2008)

> بالنسبة لسؤالنا
> لية البنت وهى رايحة الكنيسة وهى خارجة فى اى مكان بتلبس ملابس ديقة جدا وقصيرة احياناً
> ما الهدف من لبس هذا النوع من الملابس ؟
> 
> هل الشياكة فى الملبس تكمن فى ملابس تظهر جسد المرأة ؟ ام ان جمال المرأة فى اظهار مفاتن جسدها ؟ ام انها تريد ان تظهر style بلبس آخر موضة ؟ ام تريد تقليد الغرب بشكل اعمى بدون وعى


؟

الله الله الله ماشاءالله اول ما يشطح ينطح 
جيتلنا بمقتل



> يلا ورونا هتجاوبو ازاى



الان هجوووووووم


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*ااااااااااااااااااااااايه
دددددددددددددددده
اسيبكم يوم تبهدلوا بعض كده
كييييييييييييييييييييري
بصي يا اختي اكسترييييييييم 
رد علي كل حاجة كأنها بيناقش
دكتوووووووووووووووووووراه
وسألكم سؤوووووووووووال رااائع...
هل من مجييييييييييييييييييييييب​*


----------



## zezza (22 ديسمبر 2008)

> وسألكم سؤوووووووووووال رااائع...
> هل من مجييييييييييييييييييييييب



ما احنا جاوبنا اهو يا بيشو سلامة الشوف 
باختصار كدة البنت اللىبتعمل كدة بيبقى عندها نقص عايزة تملاه 
فى مقولة بتقول ((لو كنت فى روما اعمل زى اهلها ))
و احنا ربنا خلانا فى مجتمع شرقى ليه نظرة معينة صحيح هى رجعية و متخلفة شويتين بس لازم نلبس زى ما السواد الاعظم فى بلادنا لابسين  ظاهريا محترم يعنى 

و ماننساش قول الكتاب المقدس كل"" الاشياء تحل لى لكن ليس كل ارشياء توافق""
كل اللى يعجبك و البس اللى يعجب الناس


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 ديسمبر 2008)

pop201 قال:


> برافو عليك يا اكتسريم موضوع كويس بس ياريت بقي تعملهولنا في موضوع منفصل لوحدة عشان هتنزل عليك ردود تموت الضحك واحتمال كل اللي هيدخل فالموضوع دة ينفصل من المنتدي  برافوا عليكي   zezza كلامك مظبوط مليون المية بيقولوا علينا اكتر من كدة ربنا يرحمنا ويعقل اي بنت في اختيار لبسها عشان انا شوفت قبل كدة في المترو شاب وبنتين نزلين كل الناس اتفرجوا عليهم فيهم بنت لابسة بيرمودا وكات واللي ينرفز جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ اللي خلاني نفسي اروح اديها ميت قلم انها لابسة صليب كبير اوي مع اللبس اللي سوري متلبسوش غير اللي بتشتغل في كبارية مع الاعتذار .. ربنا يرحمنا بجد



*بص يابيبو انا معاك قووووووووي
والمشكلة بالنسبة لي اكتر
ده الانيل فيه خادماااااااااااات كده
تخيييييييييييييييل
وانا لما بروح افتقاد للولاد
بسمع احلي كلام
خليني ساكت احسن
احسن انا متضايق قووووووووووووي​*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (22 ديسمبر 2008)

اولا انا سعيد جدا بردودكم المحايدة الواعية 
ايوة كدة يا زيزا خليكي محايدة مع الحق 

ثانيا حل الموضوع دا ممكن وسهل كمان بس مش من خلالنا ولكن من خلال أبونا (الواعظين) على مستوى مصر كلها
لو فية تحرك جماعى من كل رجال الدين المسيحي فى توعية البنات وتنبيهم على نوعية ملابسهم بحيث تبقى جزء من العظة الاسبوعية قد تأخذ وقت قصير من العظة الاسبوعية ولكن لها فائدة كبيرة  
لان دى مش مجرد ملابس غير مناسبة دى بتسىء نوعا ما سمعة بناتنا ودينا كمان


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (22 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> اختي كيريا
> 
> انا مش داخل احاور
> 
> ...


الاخ العزيز كليمو احنا مش بنهاجم بعض
احنا بنعمل نقد ايجابى لبعض لاظهار عيوبنا واخطأنا للنور ومحاولة طرح الحلول المناسبة لها حسب فهمنا المحدود


----------



## zezza (22 ديسمبر 2008)

> اولا انا سعيد جدا بردودكم المحايدة الواعية
> ايوة كدة يا زيزا خليكي محايدة مع الحق



اى خدمة  بس يعنى هو انا الاول ماكنش عندى حق ولا ايه




> ثانيا حل الموضوع دا ممكن وسهل كمان بس مش من خلالنا ولكن من خلال أبونا (الواعظين) على مستوى مصر كلها
> لو فية تحرك جماعى من كل رجال الدين المسيحي فى توعية البنات وتنبيهم على نوعية ملابسهم بحيث تبقى جزء من العظة الاسبوعية قد تأخذ وقت قصير من العظة الاسبوعية ولكن لها فائدة كبيرة



صدقنى يا اكستريم ابائنا غلب غلبهم 
بس برضوه نحاول و مش نيأس علشان احنا نور العالم و صورة المسيح على الارض


----------



## zezza (22 ديسمبر 2008)

> انا مش داخل احاور
> 
> انا داخل أأقول كلمتين للسيد المسيح
> 
> ...


لا ابدا اخويا كليم احنا مش بنهاجم احنا نفسنا نعرف الصح فين و نعمله مش اكتر

انا مش هحط موضوع جديد لحد ما كيريا تجهز الهجوم بتاعها اصلها طولت اوى





> الان هجوووووووم


يلا يا كيريا كل ده بتشترى بومب


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 ديسمبر 2008)

كيريا قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسستعدوا للسؤال وكلكم تجاااااااااوبوا مفهوووووووووووم
> ابتدااااااااء
> 
> ...






*لأ انا معترض معاكي يا كيري في الحتة دي
انا عارف ان الموضوع خلص بس حبيت ارد عليكي
انا البنت اللي بحبها ولا تقيلة عليا ولا حاجة
وانا مش تقيل عليها
هل معنا كده انا اسيبها ولا انفضلها0....لأ بالعكس انا بحبها
جدا جدا جدا فوق ماتتصوري ومتقدريش تتخيلي قد ايه انا بحبها
جدا..... وكمان كل واحد فينا بعيد عن التاني....
لألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألأ انا مش معاكي خالص ومعترض معاكي فيها..
وانت بتقولي ان البنت اللي بتتقل بجري وراها لألألأ ده مش صح
بالعكس احنا بنقول عليها بنت تنكة ومتقالطة قوي في نفسها
والشباب والبنات بيتريقوا عليها كتيييييييييييييييير
اسأليني انا.....
اذن انت غلطانة في هذه الجزء...
ننتقل الان مع الحلقة الثانية من الاسئلة وارجو الرد علي
البنات ... قصدي اشباه وانصاف البنات....
دول مش ميسييحين .. البنت دي مسيحية اسم وبس
الواحد يعمل معاهم ايه....معرفش...
انا عن نفسي لما بتضايق من لبس واحدة.... بقول لأي 
واحدة زميليتي روحي كلمي البنت دي قوليلها تحترم نفسها..
في الكنيسة لو خادمات معايا في الاسرة بلقح عليهم كلام في الاجتماع
بعد كده بقول للامينة تتصرف معاهم...
اعتقد ان المةضةع ده ملوش حل
ومحدش هيحله... ولا هيقول السبب ​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 ديسمبر 2008)

> ايوة كدة يا زيزا خليكي محايدة مع الحق



*دي حاجة حقيقية وواقعية.. مفيش حد يقدر ينكرها*



> ثانيا حل الموضوع دا ممكن وسهل كمان



*لأ اعتقد ذلك اخي العزيز​*


> بس مش من خلالنا ولكن من خلال أبونا (الواعظين) على مستوى مصر كلها



لأ اعتقد ذلك اخي العزيز.. البيت ليه عاااااااامل 
كبيييييييييير قووووووووووي ومهم



> لو فية تحرك جماعى من كل رجال الدين المسيحي فى توعية البنات وتنبيهم على نوعية ملابسهم بحيث تبقى جزء من العظة الاسبوعية قد تأخذ وقت قصير من العظة الاسبوعية ولكن لها فائدة كبيرة
> لان دى مش مجرد ملابس غير مناسبة دى بتسىء نوعا ما سمعة بناتنا ودينا كمان


*
بص ياعزيزي الاخ الحبيب اكس
الموضوع ده عامل زي الوباء
ومش هيخرج غير بالابادة...وده مش هيحصل...
الموضوع تفشي في كل البناااااااااااات...
او 80 في الميه علي الاقل
تقليد اعمي بدون وعي.......
ربنا يرحمممممممممممممنا*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*انااااااااا اتيت بالرد
بصوا ياجدعان
مشهقدر اقولك يااكستريم ان البنت بس الا بتلبس المحزق بردة الاولاد بيلبسوا الساقط والمقطع وكله ماشى موضه 
مشعارفه موضه ايه يااخواتى بس هى مشكله هتكلم عنها سريعا 

الانجيل قال
كل الاشياء تحل لى لكن ليس كل اشياء توافق
والايه التانيه
سيرا حسب ما يليق كاولاد النور 
اما موضوعى اولا عن الموضه 

اه ياربى لما تطلع موضه ايه من الاخر جينز مقطع ياسلام ويقولوا عليا قمه الشياكه وتتباع غاليه 
واحنا زى الحمار الا بيمشى حسب ما توجهيه

وال ايه الا ميمشيش على الموضوعه بيسموا رجعى 
بس ياترى ياهل ترى معظم الشباب كدة 
ولا اغلبيتهم اوعى تقولوا نصفهم او يمكن جزء منهم
الاهم ليه بيعملوا كدة لو انت شاب وانتى فتاه 

هل معتقدين ان الا اسمها الموضه والتقاليع الا تحت اسم الموضه هتخليكم حلوين فى عيون غيركم
فاكرين ان لما تكون لابسين كدة هتكونوا شيك والناس هتتهافت عليكم
ولا انتى او انت نفسك فى شله صحاب لبسهم كدة فعاوز تكون زيهم
ولا انت شايف اللبس دة عادى خالث مفيهوش مشاكل يمكن محترم كمان
ولا يمكن السبب اننا مجبرين!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

مجبرين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ياترى ياهل ترى مجبرين ازاى؟
لما الشركات تنزل لبس جينز ساقط وولا التيشرلتات الا مفيهاش كم والناس تلف وتدور على لبس متلاقيش غيرهم

هتضطر تشتريه ولا متشتريش وتقعد من غير لبس جديد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟طب والا محتاج هدوم هيضطر يشترى!!!!!!!!!مع الوقت هتتعود كله لابس زى بعض التىشيرت الا مفيهوش كم والجينز الساقط
ومدام كله زى بعض مفيهاش كسوف بقى واديها والشركات ساقت فيهااااااااااااااااااااا!!!!!!!
ياترى فعلا الشركات السبب عشان يحققوا ربح اكتر

هل احنا مجبورين فعلا ولا دى الحجج الا بنعلق على تبريرات افعالنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

كدة تلاقى المحترم مع الا مشمحترم متساويين بيلبسوا زى بعض 
ناشاءالله انعم واكرم
لكن لما تمشى ياسلام تلاقى بنت بلوزة محترمه على قدها لا واسعه ولا ديقه وجينز جابته واسع حبه وديقته حبه عشان يبقى قدها ماشاءالله هتدخل مذاجك
ماهو بردة ياجدعان الشركات هتنزل اللبس الساقط وهتنزل معاه الا مش ساقط بس النسبه الساقط اكيد اكتر 
يابووووووى لما تلاقى البنت لبسه لبس محزق وشويه هيتقطع انتى بنفسك مشطيقى تكلميها لانها 
مش بنت المسيح 
لان اجسادنا ممجده ولازم تحافظى عليه لانه مش ملكك
وانت لما تشوف ولاد شويه وبنطلونه هيقع ياساتر يبقوا دول رجاله يعتمد عليهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يبقى يااخواتى السبب للشباب بيلبسوه


بيرجع لاخطر تلات اسباب

1-عدم الراقبه والتسيب من الاهل لاولادهم 
2-وجشع الشركات
3- الاهم هو الوعى بتعاليم الانجيل

معظم الشباب يقولك كبر دماغك عيش حياتك تعالى اضبطك بذمتكم دى الفاظ تخرج عن شباب مسيحى محترم دة ان مكانش محترم بلبسه يبقى محترم بكلامه 
الشباب دلوقتى عندهم مشاكل نفسيه 
واحدة تقولك
اصحابى بيلبسوا كدة لو ملبستش زيهم مشيصاحبونى

ووالتانى يقولك
انتى عاوزة الناس تقول عليا رجعى واهبل ومشبمشى فى الموضه وقديممممممممممممممم

والتالته تقولك
يااختى المحترم بكلمه وادبه مش بلبسه دة مجرد لبس الناس كلها لابساه لو عيب محدش كان هيلبسه
حاجات احنا الا رسخناها فى دماغنا واحنا الا اخترعناها كل شاب وكل فتاه عاوزة تكون عصريه ونيو لوك عشان تشبه الممثلين يمكن!!!
اخطرها بجد غياب معرفه التعاليم المسيحيه



ربنا يحمينا بسيااكستريم تقريبا هى دى الاسباب لايجابه سؤالك
ومش كل البنات كدة فى بنات المسيح وحلوين اما الباقى ياريتنا نصلى لاجلهم​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو اخى اننا لا ندين احد شخصيا اننا بنتكلم على مشكله ملاحظه وموجودة فى معظم الاماكن وخصوصا هنا
ومفروض يبقى فيه حد ليس اكثر من مناقشه 
وشكرا​


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*كيرررررررررررررري
انا مش هقوووووووووول 
حاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجة
غير 
nooooooooooooo
cooooooooooomment​*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (22 ديسمبر 2008)

zezza قال:


> اى خدمة  بس يعنى هو انا الاول ماكنش عندى حق ولا ايه
> 
> لا مقصدش كدة طبعا
> 
> ...


المحاولات الفردية لبعض الاباء مش كافية 
لازم تحرك بشكل منظم لكل الكنائس علشان نوصل للنتيجة المطلوبة


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (22 ديسمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> *دي حاجة حقيقية وواقعية.. مفيش حد يقدر ينكرها*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ههههههه لا احنا نشوفلهم مبيد كويس احسن 

اخى الحبيب الحلول فى مثل هذة الحالات تكون من اعلى الى اسفل
والبيت والاهل ليس اعلى مرتبة اخلاقية 

اذا كان البيت والاهل ليس لديهم الوعى الكافى فى تربية بناتهم هنا نلجأ الى المستوى الاعلى وهو رجال الدين المسيحي 
حيث سيقومون بنشر الوعى لدى الشباب والبنات + الاهل والبيت


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*ماشي وبعد ماتنشر الوعي
هتلاقي طناش من البنت
بعدين صعب يحصل الموضوع ده
ولو حصل جوه الكنيسة وده صعب
مش هيحصل وهي بتخرج بره 
الكلية مع اصحابها....كده​*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (22 ديسمبر 2008)

كيريا قال:


> *انااااااااا اتيت بالرد
> بصوا ياجدعان
> مش هقدر اقولك يااكستريم ان البنت بس الا بتلبس المحزق بردة الاولاد بيلبسوا الساقط والمقطع وكله ماشى موضه (1)
> مشعارفه موضه ايه يااخواتى بس هى مشكله هتكلم عنها سريعا
> ...


متفق مع غالبية ردك مع شوية تحفظات بسيطة 
(1)- فية فرق كبيير بين ملابس الشاب على الموضة وبين ملابس البنت اللى بنتكلم عليها

الشاب يلبس زى ما هو عاوز فى النهاية شكله مش هيبقى حلو او غير محترم 
ولكن المشكلة اللى بنتكلم عليها ان ملابس البنت بتسيىء اليها والمشكلة الاكبر انها بتسىء الى دينها

(2)- فكرة ان مفيش غير نوع معين من الملابس دى حجة فارغة لان كل انواع الملابس موجودة لمن يبحث ومش معنى ان فية نوع معين من الملابس منتشر يبقى منشتريش غيره !

ردك ممتاز جدا يا كيريا 
ووضحتى بشكل ممتاز طريقة تفكير بعض البنات وطريقة استجابتهم لكلام صديقتها ووضحتى نقطة مهمة جدا
(3)- فكرة ان البنت تبقى تحت تأثير اراء واعتقادات اصدقائها لدرجة تغيير مظهرها دى حاجة خطيرة جدا وموضوع لوحده 



عندنا سلبيات كتيرة فى مجتمعنا وحلها مش هيكون بحلول فردية 
حلها لازم يكون بعمل جماعى منظم وبرئاسة رجال الدين


----------

